# Thanks a lot IBS



## Ibsblows1983 (Nov 5, 2013)

My entire life, I suffered from anxiety and Tourette syndrome. I never knew what IBS was until about 4 years ago. I got food poison and landed in the Emergency Room during a snow storm. After having a tube down my throat and pumped full of meds, the doctors said not only did I have food poison, but a lot of my symptoms were consistent with IBS. I have been dealing with IBS for the last 4 years, and have come to the conclusion that IBS Blows! Tonight and most of the day today, I have had a dull pain in my lowers left abdominal region. For the last month I would wake up in the morning with a dull pain in my lower left back. After reading the forums on here, I am comforted to know that others with IBS seem to have the same issue. Any ideas on how to allieviate the dull pain, or what causes the dull pain? Thanks for reading!


----------



## Kristi12 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi!

Do you find that the pain goes away after going to the bathroom? I get those exact same pains but excruciating dull mixed with sharp at times. All of this happens in the middle of the night and I'm relieved after going to the bathroom but the pains can last for hours. I find Gas-X helps me a little bit. Still the only sure-fire "cure" is going to the bathroom.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## rsanchez919 (Dec 29, 2010)

I know what you guy's our going thought I do get those sudden pains in the middle of the night it like someone had just kick you in the nether region  then I end up in the bathroom for awhile till the pain goes away then I fell like sh*t the rest of the night. Than I would take lomotil to help my stomach pain maybe try lomotil it help me get through the day from time.


----------

